# Batch Codes On GAF



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

What do the batch codes look like on the paper wrapped bundles of GAF shingles? I see the numbers A 2044, BA 21 09 and BA 21 10. I just want to make sure all is OK color/batch wise. 

I would also like to know if there is a difference in shingle quality from the different plants? I have heard that some places carry inferior shingles in the same brand. 

Some say bundles wrapped in plastic are 2nd rate quality. Whats up with that?

Thanks, for all the help you guys have provided me. I really do appreciate it.
As a matter of fact I would like to thank you on behave of everyone that you have taken your time to answer questions and give guidance. You all do a swell job!:yes:


----------



## Ed the Roofer (Jan 27, 2007)

Group Hug!!!  

Call GAF directly regarding the slight difference in the one set of numbers. They keep us in the dark usually.

Ed


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

Docfletcher said:


> What do the batch codes look like on the paper wrapped bundles of GAF shingles? I see the numbers A 2044, BA 21 09 and BA 21 10. I just want to make sure all is OK color/batch wise.
> 
> I would also like to know if there is a difference in shingle quality from the different plants? I have heard that some places carry inferior shingles in the same brand.
> 
> ...


The 21 09 and 2110 are probably the time stamp. This is how it works with Owens Corning. It is military time. I think plastic wrapped bundles are crap. It will trap water in the bundles. This leads to mildew and deterioration of the shingle if left sitting in water too long. Plastic wrapped bundles are also the first ones to be left outside by the supply house as well. They can't leave paper wrapped bundles. I saw some timberline 40's wrapped in plastic sitting outside and bradco. All the 30 year timberlines I have scene have been wrapped in paper. Go to a supply house and you will see owens corning and tamko sitting in the sun. I will never buy owens corning again.


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

I notice on the TOP SIDE part of the GAF 30 year shingle the main 1 1/8" glue strip is positioned all the way up near the edge of the shingle . There is no glue strip along the nail line. There is a dotted glue strip pattern on the underside at the lower part of the exposure area part of the shingle. I presume this will glue the shingle down so wind won't lift it.

The GAF 50 year ULTRA shingle is quite different. The main 1 1/8" glue strip is located on the underside of the shingle right along the nail line. The dotted glue strip is located topside just above the nail line. 

I know this is a kinda who cares question, but inquiring minds want to know.
Anyone know why they do this?


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Malcolm, Funny you should say that. I very recently saw a ad for Owens Corning at Lowes on all 30 year or better shingles 25% off. By the way not all timberline 30 year are wrapped in paper. I have a couple of bundles left from my shed and they are in plastic. The 50 year ones I got today are in paper.


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

Docfletcher said:


> Malcolm, Funny you should say that. I very recently saw a ad for Owens Corning at Lowes on all 30 year or better shingles 25% off. By the way not all timberline 30 year are wrapped in paper. I have a couple of bundles left from my shed and they are in plastic. The 50 year ones I got today are in paper.


I think plastic is an inferior way to wrap shingles. I think paper protects the shingles more from damage as well. I'm not sure the reasoning behind why companies wrap in paper or plastic.


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

Docfletcher said:


> I notice on the TOP SIDE part of the GAF 30 year shingle the main 1 1/8" glue strip is positioned all the way up near the edge of the shingle . There is no glue strip along the nail line. There is a dotted glue strip pattern on the underside at the lower part of the exposure area part of the shingle. I presume this will glue the shingle down so wind won't lift it.
> 
> The GAF 50 year ULTRA shingle is quite different. The main 1 1/8" glue strip is located on the underside of the shingle right along the nail line. The dotted glue strip is located topside just above the nail line.
> 
> ...



I'm kind of confused by your description. There should only be one glue line. GAF uses a spotted glue strip. The 1 1/8" strip you must be referring to is the plastic that keeps the shingles from sticking together in the bundle. It should line up with the adhesive strip on the shingle when the package the bundle.


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

I think I understand. The 1 1/8" wide strip, the one you could actually peal the thin plastic cellophane of off if you wanted too... Is actually not a glue strip at all. Is that right? 

Years ago, as I remember, when I put on my current roof the 1 1/8" strip was the glue line. As the roof heated up the glue would melt thus sealing the shingles to each other. Of course, I may not remember that correctly.:laughing:.


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

Docfletcher said:


> I think I understand. The 1 1/8" wide strip, the one you could actually peal the thin plastic cellophane of off if you wanted too... Is actually not a glue strip at all. Is that right?
> 
> Years ago, as I remember, when I put on my current roof the 1 1/8" strip was the glue line. As the roof heated up the glue would melt thus sealing the shingles to each other. Of course, I may not remember that correctly.:laughing:.


Yeah, that strip is just to keep the glue from sticking in the bundle. By the way, how much were you able to get the GAF 50 year shingles for and where did you get them. I went with a 40 year shingle, but I never inquired about a 50 year shingle. I was just curious on what the mark up was. Bradco was selling the 40 year OC for $66.50 a square. I thought that was a good price.


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

GAF ULTRA 50 yr $19.13 per bundle or if you prefer $76.52 per sq. Slightly less than what Home Depot sells it for in this area. I could have got it at Bradco for 73.55 a sq. but I would have had to circumvent the guy thats doing the job. I spent a little more by letting him get the materials but he is saving big time on the labor for the ripoff. Also he will replace as a courtesy under layment as needed which I will supply up to 3 sheets. Should only need one. More than that and we will need to work something out.

When did you buy your Owens Corning?


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

Docfletcher said:


> GAF ULTRA 50 yr $19.13 per bundle or if you prefer $76.52 per sq. Slightly less than what Home Depot sells it for in this area. I could have got it at Bradco for 73.55 a sq. but I would have had to circumvent the guy thats doing the job. I spent a little more by letting him get the materials but he is saving big time on the labor for the ripoff. Also he will replace under layment as needed which I will supply as a courtesy up to 3 sheets. Should only need o
> 
> Where did you buy your Owens Corning?


I went with Lowes first. They sent me a horrible batch. There were a lot of shingles that were damaged. It also took 2 weeks to come in. I ended up sending them back and getting them at bradco. They turned out to be about $8 cheaper. I didn't know Ultra's were that cheap. Now, I wish I would have done a lot more price shopping.


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Bradco was the least expensive of any shingle I priced, including Elk, Certainteed, and Tamko. I don't know if the sale on Owens Corning is still on at lowes or not. I think it is though.


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

Docfletcher said:


> Bradco was the least expensive of any shingle I priced, including Elk, Certainteed, and Tamko. I don't know if the sale on Owens Corning is still on at lowes or not. I think it is though.


I know their shingles are by far cheaper than everyone else's prices in my area, but their other roofing supplies seam extremely high. I bought my rolled ridge vent for $41 a roll at ABC Supply and Bradco wanted $68 a roll. I was able to pick up starter rolls for only $9.99 at ABC as well.


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Same size roll?


----------



## Malcolm (Jun 7, 2007)

Docfletcher said:


> Same size roll?



They are the exact same. I actually needed one more delivered with my shingles. I had to show the guy at bradco my receipt to do a price match. He couldn't believe they were selling them that low. Bradco's ice and water was higher than abc supplies as well.


----------



## FatAugie (Aug 2, 2007)

I have three pallets of GAF Timberline Ultra's sitting in my driveway waiting on some nice weather to hit it hard on my roof.

The shingles are wrapped in plastic and I have a tarp over them. I did see a date on them, in the format of 

M M / D D / Y Y

I also was worried about batch mismatch, because of course, I get two dated one day, one dated another. The GAF rep said the M number (it was on the other end, in the format of M5601 or something close to that) is the batch run number. I got a price of $73 and change for a square of the Timberline Ultra's

Also, one last thing. The local Home Depot had GAF shingles on sale that had a sticker on them that said not to mix Pre 7/06 shingles with post as the colors will not match.


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Yep, thats the price I got at Bradco, $73 and change. Home Depot regular price here in CT. is $78.80 per sq. So if someone were to take the Bradco quote to Home Depot they would match the price plus 10% of the difference. Well, that would get down to $73.02 Sq. :laughing::whistling2:

I would have used Bradco but I did not have the guts to tell the roofer... Oh gee Mr Roofer, I don't want you to supply the shingles. I'll do that, but you can still put them up. :laughing::laughing: Actually for my smallish 16 SQ roof it don't make a whole lot of difference.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

THE NEWER t-30 are AR(ALGAE RESISTANT)prior to this the plastic wrapped 30 yr weren`t AR,they stepped it up because all TAMKO are AR for a while,the shingle quality is the same otherwise.I do agree I prefer to use paper wrapped shingles,and that the plastic traps water,I`m sure your contractor pays less for the shingles than you or something`s wrong.I think a contractor requires a markup on materials due to all the handling(transport,storage,loading roof)involved.I would buy my materials from a supply house that protects their material properly,even plastic bundles should have a white protective bag over the pallet,shingles welded together etc. are simply unacceptable,the marking does refer to batch 1st,then order in the batch-do not use completely different numbers/letters!or mixed codes:wink:


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

The Bradco around the corner from me dos not even stock the 50 yr shingle in any brand. They of course get you whatever you want, at prices that seem to be well below that of the roofing supply companies, and HD . I don't profess to know for sure where they get em. However, I have to think they get em from a roofing supply house. If not then where? Based on the quotes I got from Bradco if I were a contractor why would I not do business with Bradco ?
Look, the company (Mom & Pop ) thats gonna do my roof got the shingles from a place called Metco roofing supply. He did not care that Bradco Supply was selling at $2.97 a sq less than what Metco charged him. 
For the extra $48 it cost me IO didn't care either. However if I was taking on the roof myself I would have to go with Bradco. I shop by price, unless there is a compelling reason to do otherwise.


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

perhaps quality??,I use allied mostly,was big at bradco for years but allied treats my business so much better!!


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Quality of the shingle or quality of the supplier your dealing with?

As a consumer I would expect the quality of the shingle to be the same. No matter where bought or how packaged. If plastic wrap causes problems with the shingles due to trapping water then the issue is how they are stored. Or perhaps the plastic should be done away with.

As a consumer I have to go by what it costs me. I can't pass that cost on to someone else. Thats why my roofer he bought where he always buys. 

Big spender with my money! :laughing::laughing:


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

supplier and how they protect the material until it is delivered:wink:


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

supplier and how they protect material ,if it`s outside,all it takes is the white tarp bag to keep the water out regardless of the packaging(+to protect it from the sun)


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm thinking with that white plastic placed over the paper wrapped bundles and the sun beating down on it may cause condensation. Further more if there is any water moisture leftover in the shingles from the manufacturing process they will sweat. Of course I have no evidence to support the theory.:laughing:


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

condensation is when a cold front meets a warm front and causes moisture to form,this is poorly protected material,I`ve only put on a couple thousand roofs(30 yr.s)trust me on this:wink: :yes:


----------



## the roofing god (Aug 2, 2007)

NO,you got shingles that sat in the rain,if they`re kept right the bundles/wrappers are downright pretty!:wink: :yes:


----------



## Docfletcher (Aug 1, 2007)

Well, Enough of mine (not as many as I 1st thought) left me with a ghost buster movie feeling...I've been slimed!!:laughing:

Generally it was the top shingle which was wet, Sometimes the second. The rest were dry.


----------

